# skilz at catamount



## gorgonzola (Jul 9, 2009)

one of our local pa riders has been running some skills camps at highland and catamount and posted this up on bikevmb - looks pretty cool

_MMR aka MadMarchRacing will be having a 2 day camp on progressive freeriding skills and basic fine tuning of skills at Catamount resort in the Berkshires located in NY/Mass July 25ht and 26th. There will be 4 coaches from MMR including myself on hand to work with the camp.

The chairlift is open both Saturday and Sunday for regular paying customers and the trails are still really fresh and new. The skills center is very progressive and features all levels of stunts and apparatus that is on all of our trails. The lift service is very bike friendly as well. If your interested in joining some of us other VMB members up there to check the place out or come for a lesson you can register online at www.madmarchracing.com for the 2 day camp. You can visit Catamounts site at www.freeridecatamount.com . Your more than invited to come and ride the place ther is a normal lift access fee and the trails are about 15 minutes long. the mtn is set at 2250' feet with more than a 1000' vertical drop.... the trails are freeride bike friendly and there isnt a real need for a full dh rig....

There are plenty of things that go on nearby Catamount especially one of our favorites... There is a Belgium brewery not too far away from the mtn.... 

also www.catamounttrees.com for any of you interested in rock climbing, rope climbing etc... this is right up your alley. Total Swiss family Robinson style in the trees..._


----------



## marcski (Jul 9, 2009)

As Catamount is my "home" mountain the last few years, I wish its' base elevation was at 2250'.  But, in fact, its in the 900's. 

But, they do seem to be doing a great job with their mountain biking and tree zip lines.


----------

